# Treats



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Now that we've gone raw, what is the best treat to give?
I need something fast and easy to eat since I am doing agility with Flip.

I hate to cancel the benefits of a raw diet by giving him an incorrect treat.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I admit that we don't go "raw" with the treats we give. Our favorite ones are usually pretty healthy though. They are on clearance right now...SUPER cheap and we just bought like a hundred bags LOL

http://www.kingwholesale.com/Shopping/ProductInfo.cfm?Item=24587

We also use cut up hotdogs (gross, but actually better than MOST treats out there considering a lot of them are full of fillers), cut up cheese or something similar mixed in with our "blend" that consists of like 10 different kinds of treats. We go up and down the aisle at the pet store and pick out a treat from each of the protein sources out there and then spend like an hour cutting them all up into TINY pieces like once every 6 months LOL.


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

I know Jon and Natalie really like these Seafood Omega Treats. I have ordered them and like them as well...so does my dog. They are small and healthy, and cheap right now. You can order them through this website:
**OMEGA Treats Tuna 3oz (BEST BY: 12/2009) from King Wholesale Pet Supplies

Also I give my dog dehydrated beef or lamb lung chunks as treats. The brand I get is Merrick and they are called Lamb (or Beef) training treats. I think they are great.

I am sure there are some raw options as well. I just feed raw at meals, and limit the treats during the day. To be honest I still give the occasional bisquit and I don't think it really hurts the benefits of a raw diet.


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Well, I admit that we don't go "raw" with the treats we give. Our favorite ones are usually pretty healthy though. They are on clearance right now...SUPER cheap and we just bought like a hundred bags LOL
> 
> **OMEGA Treats Tuna 3oz (BEST BY: 12/2009) from King Wholesale Pet Supplies


LOL as you were typing that, I was recommending the same product. :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

^^^ Ninja'd!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Stella & Chewy's Carnivore Chunks are a great training treat. They are made from dehydrated raw meat and ground bones. 100% meat, no grains or nasty fillers. Available in chicken, duck, and beef.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

I've been using Red Barn Bully Nuggets for training (which I believe are freeze dried beef lung) and EVO no-grain baked treats for an occasional snack for them. The EVO biscuits are 47% protein so they are very rich. They are mostly meat and meat meal and there is some filler which is is potato. There are some "fruits and nuts" in there too but the amount is small and I don't feed these often enough for it to concern me.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I was using this freeze dried salmon stuff too, but he isn't as crazy about it as he used to be. :/

I will try the Stella and Chewy's stuff next.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

deyhdrated beef liver is another excellent treat, though it is extremely pricey! you could also do cooked pieces of chicken, cheese chunks, or EVO large bite kibble. I like the last one because it isn't the worst treat on the market, but it is conveniently sized as a training treat and I can get it for free at my local all-natural pet food stores since they have free samples of it.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

This is the salmon stuff I was talking about:
WildsideSalmon Home

I tried beef liver and he LOVES them. 

This is the 'training treat'. It is raw freeze dried salmon.

http://www.wildsidesalmon.com/3oz_orig_dog-treats.html


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

Here is what I do.

I take a few beef liver slices, boil them in water for about 5 minutes, then bake them on a cookie sheet for about 90 minutes with the temp. being 400F.

When it is done slice it into little squares. Works awesome; very high value treat.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

rawfeederr said:


> Here is what I do.
> 
> I take a few beef liver slices, boil them in water for about 5 minutes, then bake them on a cookie sheet for about 90 minutes with the temp. being 400F.
> 
> When it is done slice it into little squares. Works awesome; very high value treat.


What consistency do they come our as? CHewy, crunchy, etc?
How do you store them and how long do they last?

I might make some up. I wonder how pork heart would turn out.


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> What consistency do they come our as? CHewy, crunchy, etc?
> How do you store them and how long do they last?
> 
> I might make some up. I wonder how pork heart would turn out.


They turn out to be just a little bit crunchy. I store them in the refrigerator in a zip-lock baggy. 
I usually have mine for about 2-3 weeks and they are still good (for the dog lol).


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Though I haven't baked plain liver, I used to make treats that contained mostly liver (and a bunch of inapropriate stuff like wheat germ. This was before I came to this site:wink.

Anyway, the smell of baking liver is definitely something else... I you were to do as Rawfeederr does, I suggest making a ton in the summer months when you can keep all your windows open to air your house out! LOL! 

Something I do is give the raw fat trimmings from the meat my husband and I eat. I just freeze them individually in little pieces and hand them out when Ania is a very good girl.

Richelle


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Anyway, the smell of baking liver is definitely something else... I you were to do as Rawfeederr does, I suggest making a ton in the summer months when you can keep all your windows open to air your house out! LOL!


Yeah, I forgot to mention the smell LOL, it STINKS! :tongue:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

rawfeederr said:


> Yeah, I forgot to mention the smell LOL, it STINKS! :tongue:


yeah I've heard the horror stories of the stink. I wonder how heart would turn out? Maybe I'll try that tomorrow and let y'all know. lol


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> yeah I've heard the horror stories of the stink. I wonder how heart would turn out? Maybe I'll try that tomorrow and let y'all know. lol


I bet heart wouldn't smell as bad as liver - if you do try it out, let us know! If heart smells better than liver I want to do that instead haha


----------

